
Google open-sources project for sandboxing C/C++ libraries on Linux - AndreyKarpov
https://www.zdnet.com/article/google-open-sources-project-for-sandboxing-cc-libraries-on-linux/
======
rurban
I got more sense out of it on github: [https://github.com/google/sandboxed-
api/blob/master/README.m...](https://github.com/google/sandboxed-
api/blob/master/README.md)

